# American tourist "overwhelmed" by offers of help after being mugged in Dublin



## barryqwalsh (May 10, 2016)

He said the woman seemed friendly and was walking with him to show the way. He said two men were walking alongside her, when the four of them turned a corner and one of the men pulled a knife on him.

They said: ‘give me all your money’, and the guy behind me, I could see out of the corner of my eye, had a knife. I was frozen in terror, I didn’t know what to do, I was gonna get knifed.
He gave them his wallet, which had €20 in it, but said they weren’t happy with that,

“They said: ‘You’ve got more than that’ and they started punching me in the face, and one of them had me in a headlock and was choking me.”




American tourist "overwhelmed" by offers of help after being mugged in Dublin


----------



## barryqwalsh (May 10, 2016)

*Liveline Tuesday 10 May 2016*
Listen
*Liveline*




American tourist Donnie Brown was attacked at knife point in Dublin on Sunday and had all his stuff stolen. Donnie told Damien how he was set up. Mark Mulvey from the Tipperary House Hostel - who first contacted Liveline on Donnie's behalf - also spoke about how he had helped Donnie and how annoyed he is by the attack. Offers of free accommodation and other help also flooded in from all over the country.

After last week's Liveline piece on metal detectors, the National Museum was anonymously sent a number of envelopes containing very important archaeological items. Mary Cahill from the Museum told Damien that they are very keen to get in touch with the person who sent them the material.


*Podcasts*
*Tuesday 10th May*
ListenDownload
*Rental Accommodation*
Rental Accommodation

ListenDownload
*Artefacts*
Artefacts

ListenDownload
*Mugged in Dublin*
Mugged in Dublin

.ie/radio1/liveline/podcasts/


----------

